# Pivot bearing removal tool recommendations



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I'm looking to inspect and replace the pivots bearings on my BMC SpeedFox. Any recommendations for tools to remove and replace?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not familiar with SpeedFox, but my assumption is that their pivot bearings are pretty standardized in terms of service or removal and replacement.

Do yours need replacement, or just some service? Gaining access and servicing is usually pretty easy. Gaining that access is usually what differentiates bike to bike.


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you checked the APS service manual from BMC site? They offer their own tools too. But this type of tool should also work well: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-Bike-Frame-Bearing-Accessories-Tool-Leapower-YS-BT1112-/152692766140


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Bank5 has departed the scene with no comments


----------



## arnea (Feb 21, 2010)

arnea said:


> Have you checked the APS service manual from BMC site? They offer their own tools too. But this type of tool should also work well: https://m.ebay.com/itm/Bicycle-Bike-Frame-Bearing-Accessories-Tool-Leapower-YS-BT1112-/152692766140


Replying to my own post - this tool is ok for bearing removal, but not great for installation. The bearing does not want to stay aligned. The bearing guides that Enduroforkseals sells seem to be much better, because the two cups are connected with shaft that keeps them aligned.


----------

